# Elroy goes to the Races



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

This weekend it was the Nitro car's turn for the Nitro Up race at RCHQ. Took the robot out there for some off-road terrain testing. It made it over the biggest obstacle on the track so I was very happy. Tried some slow shutter stuff this time. Some good ones but I need some nd filters as the f number goes way up and doesn't help with the blur effect at all. But I can see that its possible so I'll keep practicing.
































































And a short video clip.






Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you have or are you going to mount a camera on your robot. Planning on taking photos while racing it around the track. I guess I need to go by that track sometime, its only about 10 minutes from where I live.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*It has 2 cameras on it*

It has a couple of cameras on it now with more to follow. The TX1 computer will accomodate 6. I was just trying it out on the terrain don't intend to run it there other than for testing. Actually its a test bed so I can make my mobility scooter a self driver. Figured I'd see if I could do it before hacking up my scooter. The slim camera on the mast is a Zed stereo camera. Its the main sensor. Better explanation is on his website www.elroyjetson.info. Its big enough and has enough power to haul a DLSR around. Eventually there will be a pair of rails on top for the camera. I'm using the parts from my shoulder rig for that. I just like hacking on computer stuff and I've been at it for years so the projects keep getting more and more involved. This bot is fairly sophisticated. Has wireless telemetry cell phone stereo vision and lidar. There is a 10 channel analyzer onboard which I can hook into several of the communications channels on the bot and send that data across the wifi link. So I can see what is going on real time while its operating. Yea you should check it out. Friendly people the snack bar is good as well. I live over by Lackland but its still not that far to go compared to 180 miles round trip from my old place.

Griz


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice! Slow shutter shots really give a sense of the speed. Lots of trouble to get the right moment but worth it.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Yea last time I tried I got nothing guess either I'm getting better or the 7DII has better AF. I tend to think its the second option. These turned out pretty good and a decent number of keepers although I found when I went really slow like 1/80 or 1/60 the background got kinda weird at times. But up around 1/100-1/200 it was nice. On full sized cars its the other way around. Elroy is going to be at the Nvidia Booth at SXSW Create next Monday. That is going to be pretty awesome. 

Griz


----------

